
Transcrybr Is on the App Store - landtanin
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1507780604
======
landtanin
Transcrybr is a transcription app for content creators • Speak clearer as your
voice is transcribed in real-time • Speak at the right pace with pace meter •
Review what you said and when you said it

